
Ask HN: What is your favourite music stream (aka internet radio) for coding? - dannyow
SomaFm&#x27;s Groove Salad? Secret Agent? Deep Space? 
What else?
======
waynerad
Israeli Goa trance:
[http://digital.100fm.co.il/#trance](http://digital.100fm.co.il/#trance)

